# Help With New Leo Morph Please



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just picked up this Female today, Was sold to me as a hypo.

She's yellow with a a white head and white back but yellow on sides.



Thank You


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

what is your question? is it a hypo? looks like it to me


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

That will do for me thank you.

My first hypo I seen where there's white on body.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

What are the eyes like?


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

They look grey with snake eyes.

Will post pics after work.

Thank You


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Marc2013 said:


> They look grey with snake eyes.
> 
> Will post pics after work.
> 
> Thank You


I would class it as the Super hypo version of a Oddball then.
Base on then fact that it has a wash out head and a wash out spine.
Really the only genetic your leo has is that it is a Hypo, The other traits don't seem to have any genetic valu.



Gazz said:


> Looks like what i call oddball. This is not a proven morph, But a combo of traits, First a strong black tone when born, Soon developes into dorsal stripping into the tail, And colorless head but is spotted when mature, Eyes express iris black out. There's been quite a few over the last couple year. At first oddball was beleaved to be linked to Calico morph leo, But there's been to many comming from non Calico leo's to be link to Calico, Oddball seems to be a random thing thrown out of leo's from time to time.


MORE.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/559620-my-first-ever-leopard-gecko.html


----------

